# free hand routing



## Reasonablerex (Nov 28, 2010)

Has anyone used the Trend T4 plunge router for freehand routing? I am a woodturner and inlay box lids and bowl rims chipped stones and have been using a fixed base router and I think a plunge base would offer more control


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's great tool for that type of job(s) plus it comes with a vac.pickup tube to keep the chips out of the way..I would suggest if you use it for inlay work you put on a MilesCraft plate so you use your standard inlay kit or the MilesCraft one.. 


Amazon.com: Milescraft 1207 Router Design Inlay Kit: Home Improvement

Plus this one 
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1216 TurnLock Metal Nose Bushing Set: Home Improvement


=======



Reasonablerex said:


> Has anyone used the Trend T4 plunge router for freehand routing? I am a woodturner and inlay box lids and bowl rims chipped stones and have been using a fixed base router and I think a plunge base would offer more control


----------



## Reasonablerex (Nov 28, 2010)

I will check it out....I can live without the biblical admonitions, thanks anyway


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" biblical admonitions " = ????????? your welcome anyway.. 

========



Reasonablerex said:


> I will check it out....I can live without the biblical admonitions, thanks anyway


----------

